# Peptides studies...



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm linking here a series of studies/researches on the peptides (GHRH, GHRP, CJC1295-DAC, IGF-1 and more...) From buypeptides.org

I hope to help you!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IGF1 Studies:*

This IGF-1 Study on males subjects injected daily for 6 weeks (with either HGH alone, IGF-1 alone or IGF-1 + HGH together) indicated increased lean body mass, increased strength and decreased fat mass in all groups. An interesting point to note though was that the increases only persisted for the whole 3 months in those injecting IGF-1 + HGH, giving validity to the point that IGF-1 loses its effectiveness after a certain period of time and therefore should be used 1 month on and 1 month off to re-sensitize the muscle receptors.

http://www.annals.org/content/125/11/865.short

*PEG MGF (Mechano growth factor) studies:*

This 2005 MGF Scientific Report discusses the potential of the peptide to enhance physical training and also potentially be misused as a doping agent in sports due to its difficult detection. The article mentions the finding in a previous study that a single intramuscular injection of MGF into the muscle of a mouse caused a 25% increase in muscle size within just 3 weeks.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1725070/pdf/v039p00787.pdf

*HGH Fragment 176-191 Studies:*

This 2004 HGH Fragment 176-191 Study (also known as AOD9604) indicates that the peptide was highly successful at stimulating the metabolism of body fat in humans and is the first drug to ever do so - all other weight loss drugs (such as Sibutramine) contribute to loss of body weight indirectly by reducing appetite and not actually burning fat itself.

The study was conducted over 3 months at 6 different doses with one of the most interesting conclusions being that the lowest daily dose of 1mg (1000mcg) was found to be the most effective. Since the 1mg dose was taken orally, it would be the equivalent of approximately 250mcg (0.25mg) by injection. The average overall weight loss in 3 months was 3kg of fat, 300% more than for those test subjects not taking the peptide.

Additionally, unlike normal HGH injections which have negative effects on blood glucose, HGH Fragment 176-191 did not negatively effect glucose tolerance, but rather improved it and also improved cholesterol levels.

http://www.news-medical.net/news/2004/12/16/6878.aspx

*CJC1295 (Mod. GRF-1-29) or GHRH Studies:*

This 2005 Modified GRF 1-29 Study (referred to as GHRH 1-44) on women who injected the peptide for 90 days (3 months) indicated several key benefits of the peptide such as: an increase in Growth Hormone (GH) and IGF-1 levels; reduction in fat mass (stomach fat) and an increase in athletic physical performance (such as walking and stair climbing) - all of which occurred 100% as a result of simply taking the peptide (they did not do any special physical training or dieting in conjunction with the injections).

A 2004 Study, in men, indicated similar findings after 3 months of Modified GRF 1-29 injections: a 200% increase (doubling) of both GH and IGF-1 levels; an increase in fat free mass (muscle) as well as a reduction in abdominal fat; and an improvement of physical performance, measured by the time it took to walk 30 minutes and to ascend four flights of stairs. Once again these excellent results were achieved by the injections alone, no special diet and weight or cardio training were followed. So you can well imagine the sort of results which could be achieved with the addition of careful dieting and training.

Both studies serve to indicate 5 things:

1. CJC-1295 (Modified GRF 1-29) is anti-aging as it's a potent increaser of GH and IGF-1 levels which decline with age

2. Results don't happen overnight and you should take the product for 3 months minimum

3. The peptides are effective on their own (however results would be far superior with diet and exercise)

4. CJC-1295 Peptides are safe and have been used for many years in scientific circles

5. The peptides improve athletic performance, fat loss (particularly stomach fat) and increase muscle mass

The two studies:

2005: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16260425

2004: http://j***.endojournals.org/content/89/12/6325.full

*CJC1295 DAC Studies:*

The following 2006 CJC-1295 DAC Study shows that the peptide is a potent and long-lasting stimulator of GH and IGF-1 levels. After just one injection of the product, GH levels increased by 200-1000% for 6 days and remained higher than normal for up to 1 month in healthy subjects aged 21-61 years.

While no studies have been undertaken to test for the fat-loss, muscle building and performance enhancing effects of CJC-1295 DAC it would be safe to assume that since it is a potent and long-lasting increaser of Growth Hormone and IGF-1 levels, all of the associated benefits indicated in the CJC-1295 (Modified GRF 1-29) studies would be realised with long term use with the added benefit of fewer injections. Additionally, with the long half-life, there is no concern regarding any potential food interactions which might cause the peptide to be less effective.

CJC-1295 DAC, with its long half-life (i.e. 1-2 weekly injections) is therefore a much more convenient alternative to GRF 1-29 and/or GHRP peptides. Furthermore, feedback from experienced users indicates it is much more effective at achieving the desired results on body composition. Since however no long-term studies have been conducted using CJC-1295 DAC, we recommend never using it for more than 6 months at a time to give your pituitary gland a break from the continual pulses of GH.

http://j***.endojournals.org/content/91/3/799.full

*GHRP-6/GHRP-2 Studies:*

This GHRP-6 Study makes a number of interesting conclusions about the efficiency of GHRP-6 at releasing Growth Hormone including that it is much more effective than Modified GRF 1-29 at releasing GH (although a combination of both GHRP and Modified GRF 1-29 is much more effective than either product alone). It indicates that a dosage of as little as 10mcg can induce a significant GH pulse, however a dosage of 100mcg is much more effective than 10mcg.

The following GHRP Study (the second) shows that Ipamorelin has similar effectiveness to GHRP-6 at promoting GH release at dosages of 100mcg, however unlike GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 it does so without increasing the detrimental hormones cortisol, aldosterone or prolactin which can be responsible for such negative side effects as stress, water retention and decreased sex drive.

The study also indicates that at a comparable dosage, GHRP-2 is approximately 30% more efficient at creating a GH pulse than GHRP-6 making it the strongest and most cost effective GHRP peptide.

First studie: http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/attachments/peptides-growth-factors/25998d1239848395-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides-figure5.jpg

Second studie: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9849822


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers for the post mate i will stick this and add to it......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

.....................reserved for more studies.....................


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> .....................reserved for more studies.....................


That study indicated 1.4 mg's of GH so I guess 3 iu's per day, the 10 mg of IGF1 per day seems like quite alot, the kit I just ordered contains 3 mg's of IGF1 LR3 so not even a days worth according to this study ? I have only just noticed that even at 300mcg a day the kit I ordered will only last ten days ? I wish I had figured that before I paid 200 dollars for it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice one, what is the general consensus among BBers, do you use peps alongside AAS or during "off" periods?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

geezuz said:


> Nice one, what is the general consensus among BBers, do you use peps alongside AAS or during "off" periods?[/QUOT
> 
> Cool,i use them most of the time ,as am 49 and they work,i feel younger and everything is kept better,hair/skin/nails/not to mention metabolism.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I'm almost the same as biglbs, being 47 they've made alot of positive effects on my body.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok so lads you use aas at the same time,then..?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

geezuz said:


> Ok so lads you use aas at the same time,then..?


Thanks for the reps!

I'm not using Peptides atm, but am using aas. Since I stopped the Peps a while back, all the aches & pains have returned.

I'll prolly start using Ipam & Modgrf 1 29 again (Toms) in a few weeks, will try 3x week.

But really what I don't understand & have yet to get any answer is, why do they stop the odd twinge or knee ache, then start again when I stop peps?

And am I doing myself any damage, because by not feeling any pain I'll carry on squatting for instance.

Surely I must, don't you think?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Well From what I understand (not much) some peps help repair/ maintain ligaments and joints so it seems logical what happens to you mate when you're off the peps.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

geezuz said:


> Well From what I understand (not much) some peps help repair/ maintain ligaments and joints so it seems logical what happens to you mate when you're off the peps.


Right I'm going back on the stuff, my fooking knee hurts just about all the time...that'll teach it to give me pain!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

geezuz said:


> Well From what I understand (not much) some peps help repair/ maintain ligaments and joints so it seems logical what happens to you mate when you're off the peps.


You are correct.i have a theory that the joint is lubricated by additional fluid from the water retention as well as the effects of more Gh release to repair damaged areas,with peps,this fluid i believe acts in a similar way to the great AAs healer of joints,Deca,this is only a theory and it should be noted that these are research peptides and theory can become reality over night,what ever the case they realy help out.I hurt my tricep insert on a very heavy bench a while back 4 day blast last week on 300mcg ghrp-2/cjc1295 non dac and 5iu gh twice per day and Bob turned out to be my mothers brotheri recon 70% better,just the sides though....not nice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

geezuz said:


> Ok so lads you use aas at the same time,then..?


I am on trt dose aas plus i blast it lightly when i feel the need and take proviron as i love it


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Sound, I was looking at this option as its so much less complicated to inject one self with slin pins, have 5 cycles under my belt on AAS but problem with test and the rest for me is I get soo bleeding warm on it and sweat like a hooker which is not great when I have to sit in with clients for great parts of the year...peps seem to give you a more targeted action as well depending on what's your goal like build or fat burn as well as local growth.


----------

